# Removing cable housing from overload tube



## unregistered (Dec 11, 2018)

Any suggestions? I guess I could drill it out as a worse case...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 11, 2018)

A heat gun should soften the plastic enough to pull the cable housing off.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks! I’ll try that!


----------



## unregistered (Dec 12, 2018)

Andrew Gorman said:


> A heat gun should soften the plastic enough to pull the cable housing off.




Thank you! That absolutely worked.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 12, 2018)

I was always curious... what is the purpose of the overload tube? I realize that it was stock on the stingray shifters, but in many cases this tube is missing and not even necessary (the cable housing fits right into the shifter mechanism). While all my krates/stingrays have them, I never understood its purpose.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## unregistered (Dec 12, 2018)

I've heard that it takes a lot of the force off the cable and shifter assembly (which affords a lot of leverage). Inside it's just a big spring to absorb the force. So all those 10 years olds jamming the lever didn't break anything!

I mostly care about correct looks and stock. If I didn't have one I'd source one, even though they're trading hands in the $50 neighborhood, cause the bikes look incorrect with it missing.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 12, 2018)

Now, I did not use an overload tube on a 3 speed shifter, and used that shifter on a 5 speed. It ended up breaking a plastic piece inside the shifter that is normally metal for 5 speeds. I am not sure if the overload tube  would have saved that little plastic piece or not. As I recall, the overload tube would have went directly into that plastic piece. Note: the broken piece I am a referring to is shown in your picture. It is the rusted round piece the cable goes through and is attached to the end of the overload tube. This is plastic in the 3 speed shifter.


----------

